
CrossFit Owner Fostered Sexist Company Culture, Employees Say - AndrewBissell
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/20/style/greg-glassman-crossfit-sexism.html
======
dorkwood
Years ago I came across a video of Glassman helping a young woman with her
deadlift[0], where he touches her legs in what I would consider to be an
unnecessary way. It left enough of an impression on me that I still remember
it, many years later. It's actually the only reason I even know the guy's name
at all.

The reason I think it stuck with me is because I'd also read an article about
politeness[1] around the same time, maybe even on the same day, which stood in
direct contrast. From the article:

> One way to be polite is by not touching people unless they specifically
> invite it. You’d be amazed at how often people screw this up; just search
> the Internet for “touch black woman hair” and marvel at the number of
> articles, posts, and guides. Here’s the New York Times journalist Jenna
> Wortham, in an interview at The Awl, on hair-touching: "I realize that it
> might sound like an overstatement to some people, but having someone touch
> me without my permission just fucks with my day and sense of privacy and
> personal space and sends me into a k-hole spiral of wondering what
> unconscious signal I may have given to indicate that it would be OK, even
> though I know there isn’t one."

[0]: [https://youtu.be/RvlZrkssHxA?t=47](https://youtu.be/RvlZrkssHxA?t=47)

[1]: [https://medium.com/s/story/how-to-be-
polite-9bf1e69e888c](https://medium.com/s/story/how-to-be-polite-9bf1e69e888c)

